# Ghost Glass Cat (Kryptopterus bicirrhis)



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

I have seen these fish at my LFS and they look soooo cool, I have heard they are a schooling fish and like low light. has anyone had any experience with them? thanks


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i do. they like to school, and like low light. jk.
asides from that, they like strong current, mine always hung out by the filter. keep in mind these really do like low light, they will hide in shadows otherwise. and the only time you can feed them would be right before you close the lights... personally kinda not worth the trouble and not suited for planted tanks but... imagine a tank full of ghost catfish, ghost fish, and ghost shrimp


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in and mention that _Kryptopterus bicirrhis_ grows to about 6 inches and is a voracious feeder, like most catfish.

As an alternative, _Kryptopterus minor_ is commonly available also but only grows to 3 inches if size is a concern for you.

I have a school of 13 _K. minor _and they are a lot of fun to watch. In sufficient numbers, they are not shy at all and will eat anything. The smallest school you should keep is 6. This is the magic number for them.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine were OK in a relatively low light tank, but the sun came in through a window, and when it went through these fish I could see a rainbow on the shelf!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

kryptopterus minor can be found at petsmart for about 4 bucks each. with adequate numbers to school very well and are active in the light.


----------

